# Feature/Main Event



## ThomasTTTF (Jul 12, 2021)

Does feature or main event need to be watered in after application? Or is it foliar? If so, how soon after application should it be watered in? Thanks


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ThomasTTTF 
I bought my Main Event from the guy who makes it. He said water it in. He told me it has some effect as a foliar spray but really does it's thing in the soil with the roots. I water mine in within 12 hours.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would apply it foliar in the evening and then irrigate 12 hours later before the heat of the day. Dont forget the surfactant.


----------



## ThomasTTTF (Jul 12, 2021)

ABC123 said:


> I would apply it foliar in the evening and then irrigate 12 hours later before the heat of the day. Dont forget the surfactant.


How soon to apply it before Halloween for the results to be there on Halloween.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would test it on the 22nd with half rate then add more foliar in 3 days if its not the color your looking for. If you go too heavy it could look grey/dark/black instead.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

For those with high pH lawns, isn't the iron in FEature/ME and similar iron products the best option to get iron into their lawns? It has to be a foliar application, right?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

High pH soils need foliar iron. It can be from FS or chelated. If no driveway/concrete, then no need to use chelated.


----------

